# Dogs available in Florida



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m posting this for a friend and don’t have a lot of information. Due to a personal emergency, someone needs to rehome some working line German Shepherds. I believe they are all females but I am not positive. The dogs are relatively high energy and drive, and have been well socialized. I don’t know the ages, but I think at least one is young. They don’t need to be kept together. If you are interested please PM me and I will give you contact information. Be prepared to answer a lot of questions and to meet the person giving up the dogs. There will be a rehoming fee.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

A little more information - the dogs will make excellent sport dogs. They may be willing to home them with people out of the area. One is a puppy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I know this is vague but I received more information. There is a male puppy around 6-7 months old. I can’t post any details on the forum, but I can share more privately. These are very well bred, healthy dogs. They are not giving them up for behavior or health problems of the animals. If they can’t find direct homes, the dogs will go into rescue. But these are working dogs with good drive and temperaments who could do so much more than being just a pet dog.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope they find good homes. Probably a sad decision for the family, but a good opportunity for someone to find some great dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes, it’s very sad and complicated. No one wants to give up beloved dogs.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

If I had a bigger vehicle to live in, I'd take the male in a heartbeat. Best of luck!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who offered help and advice and to those who showed an interest in the dogs. Those who I have talked to here have been put into contact with the facilitator. We tried our best to keep personal information off the internet but a friend of the person organizing the dog transfers of ownership posted somewhere else in great detail, so I can offer more information, while still maintaining some privacy for the family involved. I know you are all wondering why the breeder of such wonderful dogs didn’t take them back. The person who passed away suddenly was the breeder, then the family member with the breeder’s dogs became very ill. Family and close friends have taken the dogs the breeder loved the most. There are a lot of older puppies which remained unsold during this upheaval and a few adults that have not yet been taken. It wasn’t a huge kennel, she was considered a smaller breeder, but there were still a dozen dogs to be placed. I’m surprised and happy that the elderly dogs all found homes right away. They now have a list of people interested in the remaining dogs and will start the long process of placing them in the best possible homes where they can live up to their potentials. Dogs from this kennel have been successful in LE, SAR, and as service or therapy dogs so they are very versatile and we were all concerned that they find good homes.

This is a good reminder to have a flexible plan in place for your dogs if something unexpected happens.


----------



## raff (Apr 13, 2019)

We’re in Tennessee and might be able to take a female whose drives are on the lower end of the scale, as long as she is dog friendly.


----------



## Aeyanna Juste (May 14, 2019)

Hi I am interested but would need to ship a dog to Idaho. Would that be possible??


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thank you for asking, but the dogs were adopted out almost immediately to people they knew when they reached out to their community. At first, they thought about shipping but decided it was less stressful for the dogs to go to homes by car. Family and close friends took all the older less adoptable dogs. The older puppies went to established sport or working homes. I’ve asked and they are all adjusting very well. Even though the dogs came from good lines, they needed excellent handling and training, and a slow introduction into their new homes and packs. They are, for all training purposes, rescues. I also think they were all speutered at the new owners’ expense, so they were not available for breeding even coming from breeding stock.


----------

